# Destin Bridge Work



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

What are the construction crews doing around the Destin Bridge? Are they working to expand it or building a fishing pier?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

are they finally fixing it? the damn things only been cracked all up, falling apart, and closed to heavy loads for the past 2 years.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

they have been there a while. they seem to be fixind it, but are sure as hell taking their time.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Noise, with all that pounding...some dredging going on at the mouth of the harbor.


----------

